# Versus HD is just plain UGLY



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Tampa Bay @ Minnesota right now. I never thought FSN-North would look twice as good as this crud! Looks 480p


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

ehren said:


> Tampa Bay @ Minnesota right now. I never thought FSN-North would look twice as good as this crud! Looks 480p


It looks ok to me. I just saw the finish, Wild 3 Tampa Bay 1. The Wild are going strong!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Maybe that particular feed? I watch hockey games all the time on Vs and I don't remember a video issue with any of them. Really easy to spot SD vs HD with hockey.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Versus has been purchased by NBCUNI and will soon be re-branded NBC Sports Network. They are moving their operations to Englewood Cliffs, NJ. Whether any of this matters to the viewer remains to be seen.


----------

